# relocating help!



## carinajones (Jun 22, 2009)

Dear all,

My husband ineer and I and our 11 month old daughter want to move to Cyprus to live. We currently have a mortgage in UK and our house in on the market and as soon as we sell we want to pay off the mortgage and move, however we will not have any money left after paying the mortgage as house prices have fallen and we have only had a mortgage 2 years! So we would need to move cheaply!

My husband is a self employed plumber/heating engineer and also a swimming pool engineer and will be looking to be employed in Cyprus < snip>

I will not be looking for work to start off with as I will need to look after my daughter until I am comfortable with putting her in a nursery. My husband is willing to go out there before us and work until the house is sold and then my and my daughter can follow him.
<snip>

Thank you

Carina


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

carinajones said:


> Dear all,
> 
> My husband ineer and I and our 11 month old daughter want to move to Cyprus to live. We currently have a mortgage in UK and our house in on the market and as soon as we sell we want to pay off the mortgage and move, however we will not have any money left after paying the mortgage as house prices have fallen and we have only had a mortgage 2 years! So we would need to move cheaply!
> 
> ...



Carina please read some of the old threads. You will see lots and lots of advice NOT TO COME unless you have well paid jobs to come to or a big wad of cash behind you.
The jobs are not there and those that are do not pay well. With a young child and you not being able to work you will be lving from hand to mouth with no help from government. :deadhorse:


----------



## Arranexpat (Aug 17, 2008)

It's expensive here and there really is very little work. The company I work for recruits from time to time but will only recruit people who are settled here as they don't want to train someone up who will be gone in three months because their partner can't find work. I would really think again.


----------



## andyrogers (Jan 7, 2009)

carinajones said:


> Dear all,
> 
> My husband ineer and I and our 11 month old daughter want to move to Cyprus to live. We currently have a mortgage in UK and our house in on the market and as soon as we sell we want to pay off the mortgage and move, however we will not have any money left after paying the mortgage as house prices have fallen and we have only had a mortgage 2 years! So we would need to move cheaply!
> 
> ...


Sorry but don't do it i love it here but i'm single and it's tough there are too many plumbers and pool cleaners here.


----------



## teandto (Jan 6, 2009)

I have friends who sound similar to yourselves. 

They are a young couple with a small child who live over here and he does swimming pool maintenance during the day from 7am until 6pm, 5 days a week. she runs a handbag shop, 9am until 8pm, 6 days a week and they both work alternative nights at a bar from 9pm until 2am. They have both been on the island about 10 years, have a lot of contacts and friends and also have family who have moved out to join them. 

They earn just enough to rent an apartment pay the other usual bills including the car and nursery school for their daughter.

If you want to go ahead with the move, you would neeed a good amount of money in the bank, and you would need at least 1 of you to have secured a job before hand. Bear in mind that the average salary here is 850 a month and many jobs associated with tourism will be summer only. 

Where there's a will, there's a way and if you really want to move then you must do what you feel you need to. We all know the UK is not a great place to bring up kids, but if you're not financially secure then you will just have problems.


----------

